# Problems accessing Marketplace



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 30, 2010)

When I try to go there I get some weird computer page error.
Liz


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 30, 2010)

Seems to be affecting Tug Resort Database area also.
Liz


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 30, 2010)

*Server Error in '/' Application.*

me too!.....


Server Error in '/' Application.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Runtime Error 
Description: An application error occurred on the server. The current custom error settings for this application prevent the details of the application error from being viewed remotely (for security reasons). It could, however, be viewed by browsers running on the local server machine. 

Details: To enable the details of this specific error message to be viewable on remote machines, please create a <customErrors> tag within a "web.config" configuration file located in the root directory of the current web application. This <customErrors> tag should then have its "mode" attribute set to "Off".


<!-- Web.Config Configuration File -->

<configuration>
    <system.web>
        <customErrors mode="Off"/>
    </system.web>
</configuration>


Notes: The current error page you are seeing can be replaced by a custom error page by modifying the "defaultRedirect" attribute of the application's <customErrors> configuration tag to point to a custom error page URL.


<!-- Web.Config Configuration File -->

<configuration>
    <system.web>
        <customErrors mode="RemoteOnly" defaultRedirect="mycustompage.htm"/>
    </system.web>
</configuration>


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you!  I reported it to Admin.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 30, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Thank you!  I reported it to Admin.



looks like they started the db maint early....nice


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 30, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> looks like they started the db maint early....nice



back up now....maint may take longer though.


----------

